# 1st ever Westminster Agility REPEAT viewing Wed Feb 12!



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I knew a few that were running and made into the finals. A good friend Soshana Dos ran last, so sad, her dog took a skid and probably pulled a muscle . Soshana looked so upset, can't blame her, I think she would have probably won the class.

The shepherd was a rocket, but almost got into it with the rottie at the finish line,,the rottie looked like he wanted a piece of something on every dog that passed him

Overall, the course was TOUGH, and honestly, I was kinda surprised at some of the dogs that MADE the finals..I know it's a long day, tough course.

I was happy to see the All American get a 2nd overall.. I LOVED Spanky the all american, would have liked to see that dog get it

That's my critique tho I do have other thoughts, but won't post them cause they are kinda negative)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I watched it. Fun to watch and Spanky was my favorite. 
I heard it was a draw, to keep it more varied in breeds...otherwise it would have been all border collies competing.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

What channel was that on? I would enjoy watching that instead searching through endless reality shows....


----------



## slade (Jan 14, 2008)

Yep - watched it! My agility instructor had 2 dogs in it- the Chinese Crested & the Kerry Blue!  Several other menbers of my dog club (from NJ) also made it to the finals. Tough course!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

We watched it too and I agree- that slipped cost her the win. Hope she's ok


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I loved it! The woman with the GSD is a good friend and we run 'against' her all the time at trials. Glad to see a GSD made it to the finals!


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

We sure did watch it!!!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

On again on Wednesday! A GSD made it to the finals and trial goes small dogs to large. Also went over 2 hours so if you are recording it keep that in mind

Westminster Master Agility Championship | Nat Geo Wild


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I watched it the first time around. I LOVED the rotty, fast, agile -- awesome run for a rotty, heads and tails over some of the slender breeds like the ridgeback who looked kind of like he didn't know what day it was, but yeah I noticed its owner holding it mouth when the poodle passed it, so when the GSD came off the course, I was not surprised at the fireworks. 

I missed the final run of the day, where the AAD beat the rotty.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Unfortunately, my cable went out and I was not able to watch it. I have a friend who recorded it and I'm hoping to see it soon. But......... the course was tough?????? The championship course? This course:
http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2014/show/Westminster_2-8-14_Championship_SageL.pdf

It's a big loop with ONE backside!! NOT tough.


[EDIT]- I read this on a forum, which helps explain some of the performances: "The top 3 teams from the qualifiers moved onto the finals and then teams 4-10 were "selected" by the AKC committee to 'showcase' the variety of breeds competing in agility. They expressly wanted to showcase the non-typical agility breeds which is why many of the teams in the finals were not necessarily the "top teams" in the US. Weird to us agility handlers but their ratings and the media buzz for the event was huge - particularly for the mixed breeds! I saw it as community education event."


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That rotty belonged in the class, the Rhodesian Ridgeback was in lala land. The Cairn terrier was fat and sluggish. In fact, I was nervous about it injuring itself. 

I guess that idea of the AKC selecting who would run by breed to showcase breeds makes sense at why the trial looked more like one of our local run-throughs than an actual trial. I have seen much more impressive courses, and dogs at the Cleveland Christmas Classic. I got the idea that this would be some agility championship, and was overall disappointed. But realizing that that wasn't the case, makes a lot more sense.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

The Cairn Terrier was ridiculously slow. 

I saw the way the Rott acted too, I was surprised she was able to hold onto him.

Gorgeous bicolor GSD.

I loved watching the Papillons.


----------



## Teddy12312 (Sep 4, 2013)

To bad about the GS He probably could have won the whole thing! The handler should have slowed down and went off to the side a little


----------



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

Just watched it. Too bad the performance was down, a lot of the dogs looked confused and/or nervous while running especially with that jump right after the a-frame which threw many off. Could have been better but I enjoyed seeing a GSD in this.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

It was a LONG day for these dogs... started first thing in the morning and all of them had 2 runs to make it into the finals that were filmed. Strange new place with TONS of super loud fans right next to the ring. So absolutely not what most of these somewhat tired dogs (and handlers  ) were used to.

Fantastic rundown on the trial on a podcast (means you just listen to it, nothing to see  ) you can find at Episode 48: Westminster Masters Agility Championship on Live TV well worth the listen if you have the time. If you are on the computer you can just listen to it directly, no download needed.

SLADE...

you need to put your GENERAL location (go up to the narrow black strip along the top of this forum, click on User CP and put in your GENERAL location (I'm guessing somewhere in NJ/PA?) ) I'm in your neck of the woods and know your trainer  but forget with out that location reminder!


----------

